

I relaunched my "site with hardly any features" - swGooF
http://tumblr.swgoof.com/post/15955031531/34ideas-relaunch
I previously launched this product to see if anyone would like it.  The site got more hits than I expected so I decided to make some updates and relaunch.  Here is my previous Hacker News post:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3334424
======
swGooF
I previously launched this product to see if anyone would like it. The site
got more hits than I expected so I decided to make some updates and relaunch.
Here is my previous Hacker News post:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3334424>

